
Why the 8-hour workday doesn't work - dotcoma
https://qz.com/work/1561830/why-the-eight-hour-workday-doesnt-work/
======
ken
I don't see anything in the article which actually matches the title's claim.
They never argue against the 8-hour workday, and in fact say "the length of
the workday didn’t matter much". This article merely argues in favor of taking
regular breaks.

